# Site listing in google



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

In google anyone search for my name (Ashish Rastogi) then my website list on the top with some other my links but if anyone search like ( animation india or animator meerut) my website not listed anywhere in the search
on all the search pages. But i added these keywords on my webpage. Please tell me how to list it everywhere, there is any procedure of that. My website name is http://cgshowcase.netfirms.com.

By viewing the source code you can check out the keywords mention.


----------



## optihost (Jul 11, 2004)

There are a lot of people trying to get their web site to the top of the list with those keywords.

This is the most common thing people want and we've only found it can be achieved with the use of Pay Per Click.

Roy Dovaston
www.optihost.co.uk


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

what u mean by pay per click.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Google doesn't like Pay Per Click spam...they're doing what they can to stop artificial increase of rankings.
Search for "SEO" or "Search Engine Optimization" and you will find some good info.


----------



## optihost (Jul 11, 2004)

Search engine optimisation is just plain common sense. Writing your descriptions properly (which search engines prefer) and making sure your content is relevent (which search engines prefer) and making good use of metatags and titles. There is nothing wrong with search engine optimisation just don't start adding lots of keywords/phrases the same colour as your background!

Pay Per Click ... Google have there own version of this. AdWords but we tend to manage using Overture because it's a lot more user-friendly.

Roy 
www.optihost.co.uk


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Roy, Just an FYI . . . we get more, and better, responses using Google Adwords than we do using Overture, maybe because we are already highly ranked in yahoo, as opposed to in Google.

But just wanted to let you know that once you get the hang of Google Adwords, it is a very effective tool, as many, many, many sites and directories use Google Adword feeds!!


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

if you haven't yet, read this
http://www.searchenginewatch.com/webmasters/index.php....it has a lot of good tips about getting your site listed on search engines, and what it takes to be among the first hits.


----------



## optihost (Jul 11, 2004)

RandyG,

Just our preference. We used to use Google AdWords but found that we prefer to be able to see what other bidders are paying for their listing. This enables us to beat the other bid if we want to or catch a lower position for a lot less..

Just preference thats all.. Google is still a very powerful tool don't get me wrong!

Roy
www.optihost.co.uk
www.onlyhost4u.com


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

thanks guys for your information and read all these wonderful information but anyone can tell me what's wrong with my page because i read all this stuff and not find out the reason of my problem listed above. I add the keywords, discription and updated every month, getting hits from users. Please have a look at site and try to solve my problem.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

took the briefest of looks.....i wonder how many other websites link to yours?....and one suggestion, given to me by a friend...submit your site to yahoo, zeal....the big directory sites....the key is to maximize those hits, so find places that'll link to your site...clients, other tutorial sites, maybe photo sites....those directories....be as creative with this aspect of marketing as you were with the site development


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

What url are you submitting to google?

http://cgshowcase.netfirms.com/ ?

If that's the case, you need a few things :

Get rid of the landing page! Have the site automatically load the HTML version of the site, and place a link on that page, or in the navigation bar to the Flash version of the site (which looks much better, BTW), google does not like landing pages!

Get a host that will not put a banner ad at the top of the page, above all of your content. When a spider comes into the site, the first 46 lines of code are from Netfirms, before you even get to your Head tag. Maybe look into getting a paid host?

Optimise every single page on your site! It's small enough so that it won't take you too much time, but quite frankly, metetags aren't going to do a lot of good, especially with Google, if there is no content to match the tags. google will consider your keywords to be invalid, and ignore them. add content to your pages!!

add alt tags to images to have something that a robot can recognise and index for you.

Put a robots.txt file in your root directory


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

where i get the robots.txt file?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

a standard search on google or yahoo will yield loads of references, but http://www.robotstxt.org/wc/faq.html should help.

It's a standard txt file that tells spiders what to look at, and what not to.

A simple robots.txt file would look like


> User-agent: *
> Disallow:


 which is basically an invitation to all spiders to index the entire site.


----------



## Ozi (Jul 30, 2004)

gotta do those meta things, write everything in ur website under META thingies in ur page


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Most major search engines (including google) don't use META tags anymore. Its just too easy to lie or spam in them.


----------



## Big Bill (Feb 6, 2005)

To succeed in Google you need to slowly gain more inbound links containing your key phrases or variants in the anchor text than the people who occupy the high ranks now. But while you are adding links a few at a time they will be adding links a lot at a time so you'll never get in front of them. So your only hope of getting to number 1 in Google is for some small aspect of what you do that you can highlight on a particular page and optimise for. If you're coming from the back in Google, realistically you'll never get to the front, not for popular search terms anyway.
This means that for new people using organic optimisation Google is a waste of time as a means of advertising, and for the searcher it means that you can only find people easily who were the popular people at the time of the Florida algorithm update, which was a couple of Christmases ago now. Google has bigtime problems.

BB

BB


----------

